# My Cory has cottony growth, I need help



## Bekah (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi,

I am new to this site, posted on another site with 15 views and no response accept to buy a medication, which I already have.

My cory has a white cottony that is now on the top of her head and on her fins. I was treating her with antibiotics for the body slim which is no longer visible, bu the cotteny growth continues to grow as it was not on the top of her head.

I have her in a 1 gallon hospital tank, no gravel, no plants. I bathed her in a saltautolinker.com autolinking image solution for a few hours which was said not to leave them in more than 30 minutes. I introduced the saltautolinker.com autolinking image slowly all desolved, she had no problems but I removed her and put her in a clean water. Her 1 gallon tank is now medicated with no salt. I used kosher salt since that was the only thing I have.

She has been treated with medication for one week for the body slim, this is not almost 2 weeks and the cotten growth is persistent. 

What can I do now? Should I add the salt into her aquarium hospital along with the medication?

Is there anything else that I can do for her so she doesn't die. She is not eating.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Bekah, do you have any photos?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes photos would help. It could be either fungus or bacterial. I would be very careful with salt. Many catfishes don't care for the stuff and can do more harm than good.


----------

